# Queen Elizabeth II, 1926-2022



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Sep 2022)

Long may she reign


			https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/queen-elizabeth-under-medical-supervision-1.6575695


----------



## Remius (8 Sep 2022)

I suspect that we will be having a King very soon.


----------



## FSTO (8 Sep 2022)

Let the republican crazy talk begin.


----------



## brihard (8 Sep 2022)

All of her kids, plus William and Harry are gathering at Balmoral. That’s very ominous. If she’s still with us, I suspect that’s not going to last long.


----------



## tomydoom (8 Sep 2022)

On the BBC, they’re already wearing all black. Not a good sign.


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Sep 2022)

Pull the sling a bit tighter, your Majesty


----------



## Halifax Tar (8 Sep 2022)

I am not fan of the Queen or the Monarchy.  

I do feel for her family.  Wishing them all the best.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (8 Sep 2022)

Here's hoping to not change the lyrics just yet.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Sep 2022)

So for a unit, what will be the procedures and requirement if the queen dies. Halfmast for sure, Black fabric around portraits?


----------



## OldTanker (8 Sep 2022)

While I am not a particular fan of the royal family, I do have tremendous respect for Her Majesty for her years of service and dedication. She has served us well for many, many years. God save our Queen.


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 Sep 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> So for a unit, what will be the procedures and requirement if the queen dies. Halfmast for sure, Black fabric around portraits?


There is a whole procedure for what is to be done, and how, when the Court is Mourning. It's written down somewhere and I'm 99.99% sure some very senior folks - including inside DND and the CF, are reviewing it right now.

The last time I can recall full Court Mourning was when Governor General Vanier died - March 1967.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Sep 2022)

I am already trying source black armbands, as I suspect whoever has them will be out of stock shortly. My HQ is slow with procedures and advice, so trying to get a head start.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (8 Sep 2022)

The Queen is dead.  Long live the King.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (8 Sep 2022)

OldTanker said:


> While I am not a particular fan of the royal family, I do have tremendous respect for Her Majesty for her years of service and dedication. She has served us well for many, many years. God save our Queen.


Our country is 155 years old and she has been our Queen for 69 of those years, almost half of our existence as a country.


----------



## tomydoom (8 Sep 2022)

God save the King.


----------



## MilEME09 (8 Sep 2022)

Statement is rather simple, she passed away peacefully this afternoon 






						The British Monarchy
					






					www.royal.uk


----------



## dangerboy (8 Sep 2022)

This is shocking news; the Queen has always been a constant in my life. Prime Ministers come and go but she has always been there. In my life I have lived under two Prime Ministers in England, Edward Heath, and Harold Wilson and in Canada 9 different PMs, Pierre Trudeau, Joe Clark, John Turner, Brian Mulroney, Kim Campbell, Jean Chretien, Paul Martin. Stephen Harper, and Justin Trudeau but have only known one Monarch. This will take some time to process.


----------



## Kirkhill (8 Sep 2022)

The Queen is Dead.  Long live the King.

Her heir and successor.


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Sep 2022)

Long live the King


----------



## brihard (8 Sep 2022)

Long live the King.

What a stabilizing presence she has been through an increasingly screwed up and disruptive world. And the _institution_ that is the crown has helped to protect us from some of the ideological and political excesses that other nations have struggled with. Her successor will struggle to properly take that up.


----------



## RangerRay (8 Sep 2022)

This is hitting me harder than I thought it would. I feel like I lost my grandmother. 

God save the King.


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Sep 2022)

We all swore the oath and it still applies.


----------



## MilEME09 (8 Sep 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567936934290329608


----------



## rmc_wannabe (8 Sep 2022)

Long live the King.


----------



## Kilted (8 Sep 2022)

The British PM referred to him as Charles III. I know that there was considerable speculation that he would use a different regal name.


----------



## CICOPS (8 Sep 2022)

I noticed the British PM said King Charles III.  Wow, I was sure he would go with George VII or Phillip!


----------



## Czech_pivo (8 Sep 2022)

Edward Campbell said:


> There is a whole procedure for what is to be done, and how, when the Court is Mourning. It's written down somewhere and I'm 99.99% sure some very senior folks - including inside DND and the CF, are reviewing it right now.
> 
> The last time I can recall full Court Mourning was when Governor General Vanier died - March 1967.


Over 30yrs ago I had the privilege of working one summer in Ottawa for a fellow some of you very well may know - Gerry Wharton -  in the department of 'Ceremony and Protocol'.  I was able to attend the arrival of Gorbachev at CFB Uplands in May of 1990, be a part of putting together and assembling the Flags and such for Nelson Mandela's visit and a number of others that summer.
The immense attention to the smallest detail and protocol is something that I will never forget.  All of those past events will pale compared to the detail that will go into this.
Long Live the King!


----------



## my72jeep (8 Sep 2022)

Long Live the King


----------



## Remius (8 Sep 2022)

Long live the King.


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 Sep 2022)

Czech_pivo said:


> Over 30yrs ago I had the privilege of working one summer in Ottawa for a fellow some of you very well may know - Gerry Wharton -  in the department of 'Ceremony and Protocol'.  I was able to attend the arrival of Gorbachev at CFB Uplands in May of 1990, be a part of putting together and assembling the Flags and such for Nelson Mandela's visit and a number of others that summer.
> The immense attention to the smallest detail and protocol is something that I will never forget.  All of those past events will pale compared to the detail that will go into this.
> Long Live the King!


I knew Gerry, he was a Guards officer and we served nearby but never actually with one another, in the same unit or HQ branch. After he left the Army he went into the civil service as "Mr Protocol" and then headed once of the veterans' organizations. I haven't seen or heard from him since pre-COVID.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Sep 2022)

Remius said:


> I suspect that we will be having a King very soon.


I kind of suspected it when the whole royal household was recalled to Balmoral earlier in the day.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (8 Sep 2022)

Rest in peace Your Majesty.


----------



## Gunplumber (8 Sep 2022)

This is horrible. Way too quick. Rest in peace.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (8 Sep 2022)

I was given this photo of the approved art work for the Queen's Colours of the Regiment. Something that will be repeated or flown again as the regiment went Arty.  Strange to see a world without that smile. God Bless Our Queen, Long Live the King.


----------



## Brad Sallows (8 Sep 2022)

Whatever people think monarchy is or ought be, I am thinking people were fortunate to enjoy her reign for longer than they might have deserved or hoped.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (8 Sep 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> Our country is 155 years old and she has been our Queen for 69 of those years 70 years 214 days, almost half of our existence as a country.



FTFY . . .  let's not shortchange the old gal.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (8 Sep 2022)

Our mess held a Loyal Toast at TGIT today in her honour. It's definitely a monumental, albeit tragic moment in our country's history.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Sep 2022)

God Bless Her.


----------



## torg003 (8 Sep 2022)

Just got home and read the news.  Shocked and saddened.  Her Majesty was the only monarch I (and I'm sure most people on here and across Canada) have ever know.  May she rest in peace. 
God save the King!


----------



## lenaitch (8 Sep 2022)

dangerboy said:


> This is shocking news; the Queen has always been a constant in my life. Prime Ministers come and go but she has always been there. In my life I have lived under two Prime Ministers in England, Edward Heath, and Harold Wilson and in Canada 9 different PMs, Pierre Trudeau, Joe Clark, John Turner, Brian Mulroney, Kim Campbell, Jean Chretien, Paul Martin. Stephen Harper, and Justin Trudeau but have only known one Monarch. This will take some time to process.


But that's the point isn't it.  The Throne is the embodiment of the State; politicians and governments come and go, but the State endures.


----------



## Navy_Pete (8 Sep 2022)

As someone who is generally not a fan of the Monarchy, saddened by this more then I was expecting, as I always respected what Queen Elizabeth did with the job and her sense of service.

Will be weird not to see her face on our money, maybe we can keep it for a while in tribute (perhaps indefinitely).


----------



## Kirkhill (8 Sep 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567894552744271872


----------



## Blackadder1916 (8 Sep 2022)

And in an interesting twist to the events and changing circumstances of today.









						'The Queen is dead, long live the King': New Canadians swear citizenship oath to Charles III
					

New Canadian citizens reportedly swore allegiance on Thursday afternoon to 'His Majesty King Charles III, King of Canada'




					nationalpost.com
				





> New Canadian citizens reportedly swore allegiance on Thursday afternoon to 'His Majesty King Charles III, King of Canada'
> 
> Those taking their oaths of citizenship on Thursday got the honour of becoming the first round of new Canadians to swear allegiance to a new monarch, King Charles III, the first people to do so in seven decades, according to a viral Twitter thread.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567933492859736073


----------



## ArmyRick (8 Sep 2022)

RIP Queen Elizabeth II


----------



## FJAG (8 Sep 2022)

To the Captain-General of the Royal Regiment of Canadian Artillery - End of Mission. Stand Easy.


----------



## WLSC (9 Sep 2022)

Long live the King.   R.I.P Your Majesty.


----------



## dimsum (9 Sep 2022)

I foresee gg.ca getting flooded with requests in the not-too-far future.



> Honorary positions and military appointments​
> Her Majesty’s honorary positions and military appointments do not automatically transfer to the new Sovereign.
> 
> 
> All enquiries pertaining to honorary appointments or the use of the word “Royal” should be sent to:


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (9 Sep 2022)

FormerHorseGuard said:


> View attachment 73429
> I was given this photo of the approved art work for the Queen's Colours of the Regiment. Something that will be repeated or flown again as the regiment went Arty.  Strange to see a world without that smile. God Bless Our Queen, Long Live the King.


I wish I would of proof read it better, this will never be flown or repeated as the Regiment went Arty. Always better proof reader the next day after send was hit


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Sep 2022)

This has hit me harder than I ever suspected it would. The Queen is like the ravens at The Tower,  The white cliffs of Dover, and the Houses of Parliament, Guy Fawkes' efforts notwithstanding. A constant, always been there and always will be. There is a void that, His Majesty the King, no matter how competent he turns out to be, will never entirely fill. RIP Mum, God Save The King.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (9 Sep 2022)

For a lot of people the passing of HM seems like a personal loss.  And as I reflect back on her visits to Canada what naturally comes to mind is the 1978 Commonwealth Games in Edmonton.  The scene was something like this.








I found that picture by happenstance yesterday while browsing on-line here.  I'm pretty sure that's *not* my ambulance, but I do believe I was in the vicinity (if I'm correct in assuming it's at the Commonwealth Stadium) on that day.  And it's definitely not me in the background near the front of the amb (I wasn't that fat husky back in the day, nor would I wear a beret in that manner).  I wasn't that close to the Queen on that day but my opportunity came about at another event.

On the day that my ambulance was providing coverage at the Kinsman Aquatic Centre, the Queen (I don't remember Philip being there) attended some of the swimming events.  We were parked near a service entrance on the far side of the facility as it made access into the building easier in case of an emergency.  We had been there a while, sitting outside in the vehicle, when a Med O Colonel came up to us, introduced himself as being with Her Majesty's entourage and said that the Queen would be entering the Aquatic Centre by this door instead of the main entrance.  He wanted our cooperation in providing a raised platform for a cameraman.  In other words, he asked us to move our amb and let a TV camera on top of the box so that they could get better coverage.  He very much stressed that it wasn't an order, it was left to us as long as it didn't interfere with our duty.  He sweetened his proposal by offering to have us stand by the door (with him) as Her Majesty entered and that he would introduce us to her and explain what we doing there.  How could we not refuse.

We reset our position, helped the cameraman up unto the box, warned him about safety and that if we had to go in an emergency then he better get off quick and his camera be damned.  We didn't have long to wait for the official party to arrive.  By this time a small crowd and security had gathered to watch the Queen's arrival, but the Colonel was true to his word and we were standing at the door with him anticipating our "royal audience".  Her car arrived, she got out and started down the walk to the door, she made a couple of interactions with people lining the walkway, she got near the door, Donnelly (my MSE Op crewmate) and I saluted, she smiled and at that moment someone in her party said something to her and they entered the building.  The Colonel said "sorry guys" and followed them.  That's my royal memory.


----------



## Kilted (9 Sep 2022)

Rumours are that the funeral is expected to take place Monday, the 19th.


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Sep 2022)

brihard said:


> Long live the King.
> 
> What a stabilizing presence she has been through an increasingly screwed up and disruptive world. And the _institution_ that is the crown has helped to protect us from some of the ideological and political excesses that other nations have struggled with. Her successor will struggle to properly take that up.



I'm not a big 'FOX news guy', but this was good:


----------



## brihard (9 Sep 2022)

I just read “His Majesty’s Canadian Ship” and felt like I’d been punched…


----------



## Spencer100 (9 Sep 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> I'm not a big 'FOX news guy', but this was good:


I like the defense of the Empire and such.  It's not told in history class anymore.  Even if you don't believe in it or hold the other view it's nice to hear an opposing side.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (9 Sep 2022)

Spencer100 said:


> I like the defense of the Empire and such.  It's not told in history class anymore.  Even if you don't believe in it or hold the other view it's nice to hear an opposing side.


The proper study of history is forensic. It's takes all view points and accounts, gives a voice to all involved, and neither glorifies nor chastises those involved. It is simply stated as fact.

Anything else is propaganda.


----------



## Spencer100 (9 Sep 2022)

rmc_wannabe said:


> The proper study of history is forensic. It's takes all view points and accounts, gives a voice to all involved, and neither glorifies nor chastises those involved. It is simply stated as fact.
> 
> Anything else is propaganda.


I'm just going by what my kids tell me when they come home from school.  And it's as basic as British Empire bad.  They did nothing good.  The irony is lost that they are learning in English and are benefit by many of the things in modern world.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (9 Sep 2022)

Spencer100 said:


> I'm just going by what my kids tell me when they come home from school.  And it's as basic as British Empire bad.  They did nothing good.  The irony is lost that they are learning in English and are benefit by many of the things in modern world.


Oh I wouldn't expect anything else. I was merely stating my belief that the apologetic/guilty conscience teaching of Canadian and Empirical history is just as immoral to teach as the "we brought civility and the word of God to those ungrateful savages" glorification history.


----------



## FSTO (10 Sep 2022)

Does anyone find it odd that our commonwealth defence force allies have all made official announcements of the passing of their Commander in Chief and our military has still said nothing? At least on SM I have seen nothing, can folks please prove me wrong?


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Sep 2022)

DWAN email spam from PCO at noon the day after is the only thing I've seen, and it's shameful.


----------



## FSTO (10 Sep 2022)

PuckChaser said:


> DWAN email spam from PCO at noon the day after is the only thing I've seen, and it's shameful.


I'm going to state this again, the message control from the PMO is making this nation look more and more foolish on the Commonwealth stage. That the government organization most closely aligned to the crown cannot make a statement of our Commander in Chief passing is distressing to say the least.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (10 Sep 2022)

FSTO said:


> I'm going to state this again, the message control from the PMO is making this nation look more and more foolish on the Commonwealth stage. That the government organization most closely aligned to the crown cannot make a statement of our Commander in Chief passing is distressing to say the least.


Our current PM has never been much for protocol. Overshadows his soundbites.


----------



## Edward Campbell (10 Sep 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> I'm not a big 'FOX news guy', but this was good:


He's not wrong ...


----------



## Edward Campbell (10 Sep 2022)

Just a trivial question: does anyone know what the 2022 protocol is re: mounting bands for uniformed (e.g. CF and RCMP) personnel?


----------



## dangerboy (10 Sep 2022)

Edward Campbell said:


> Just a trivial question: does anyone know what the 2022 protocol is re: mounting bands for uniformed (e.g. CF and RCMP) personnel?


For the CAF here is what the dress manual says

MOURNING BANDS​
A mourning band is an adjustable black crepe band, 9 cm wide, worn on ceremonial and service dress jackets and on the topcoat (gabardine) and raincoat, midway between the elbow and shoulder on the left sleeve. The wearer is thus seen to “wear mourning”; court, service, or private. See QR&O 17.15, 17.16 and 17.17.
Mourning bands shall be worn on the uniform by:
officers on specified duty when the court is in mourning (see QR&O 17.15);
officers when service mourning is directed (see QR&O 17.16); and
officers, CPO1s and CWOs participating in a military funeral or memorial service (see QR&O 17.17).

Mourning bands may be worn by officers or non-commissioned members at a private funeral in the event of personal bereavement.
Mourning bands shall not be worn at the unveiling of memorials, Remembrance Day services, or similar ceremonies.
Mourning bands shall be removed immediately upon leaving the place of interment or memorial service, unless worn in accordance with instructions for court or service mourning.


----------



## Haggis (10 Sep 2022)

FSTO said:


> I'm going to state this again, the message control from the PMO is making this nation look more and more foolish on the Commonwealth stage. That the government organization most closely aligned to the crown cannot make a statement of our Commander in Chief passing is distressing to say the least.


There is a notification and link on the CAF app that brings you to a tribute page run by Canadian Heritage.


----------



## dimsum (10 Sep 2022)

FSTO said:


> Does anyone find it odd that our commonwealth defence force allies have all made official announcements of the passing of their Commander in Chief and our military has still said nothing? At least on SM I have seen nothing, can folks please prove me wrong?


So, if this is to be believed, we (Canada) may be doing it right while everyone else is doing it incorrectly.









						Black clothes, sad music, and Cold War–era alarms: British media's strict game plan for reporting Queen's death
					

A secret document called Operation London Bridge' details how media must respond to news of Queen Elizabeth II’s death.




					fortune.com
				






> Digital blackout​Both the U.K. government and the royal family’s website will go into states of mourning, according to Politico, which obtained copies of secret plans for the aftermath of the Queen’s death last year.
> 
> The government website and its social media pages will display black banners, while the royal family’s website will change to a black holding page displaying a statement confirming the Queen’s death.
> 
> On Twitter, government departments will be banned from posting non-essential content, and retweets will also be prohibited.


----------



## Booter (10 Sep 2022)

Edward Campbell said:


> Just a trivial question: does anyone know what the 2022 protocol is re: mounting bands for uniformed (e.g. CF and RCMP) personnel?


We ve been sent mourning ribbons as is our new custom- it’s a pin on the uniform rather than a band per say. With instructions on timeline-when it comes down etc


----------



## Blackadder1916 (10 Sep 2022)

Edward Campbell said:


> Just a trivial question: does anyone know what the 2022 protocol is re: mounting bands for uniformed (e.g. CF and RCMP) personnel?



The dress regs (as referenced by dangerboy) provides instruction as to how; the when and who so declares is in QR&Os.






						QR&O: Volume I - Chapter 17 Dress And Appearance - Canada.ca
					

Queen's Regulations and Orders - QR&O - Chapter 17 - Dress and Appearance




					www.canada.ca
				




Section 2 - Mourning

17.15 - COURT MOURNING
(1) Except as provided in paragraph (2), court mourning does not apply to the Canadian Forces.

(2) An officer shall wear court mourning only if the court is in mourning and the officer is:

a.  attending court functions including levees;
b.  in attendance upon the Governor General or the Lieutenant-Governor of a province; or
c.  on duty with an escort or guard of honour provided for the Governor General or the Lieutenant Governor of a province.
(M)

17.16 - SERVICE MOURNING
(1) Service mourning applies to officers only.

(2) The Chief of the Defence Staff may order service mourning on the occasions, under the conditions and for the period he considers necessary.


----------



## Edward Campbell (10 Sep 2022)

Well, the periods of official mourning seems quite short. I just returned from a short walk from my home , past Parliament Hill, to the National War Memorial. All federal flags are at full staff. Some flags on private buildings are still at half mast.


----------



## Remius (10 Sep 2022)

__





						Commemorative events - Canada.ca
					

Information on the commemorative ceremonies in Canada and state funeral in London following the passing of Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II.




					www.canada.ca


----------



## Edward Campbell (10 Sep 2022)

Remius said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Kilted (10 Sep 2022)

State Funeral is Monday, the 19th at 5am EST.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (10 Sep 2022)

Edward Campbell said:


> Well, the periods of official mourning seems quite short. I just returned from a short walk from my home , past Parliament Hill, to the National War Memorial. All federal flags are at full staff. Some flags on private buildings are still at half mast.


That one caught me by surprise yesterday, too, Edward when I read that the flags come up briefly to full mast as the new Monarch Ascends and they all go back down again until the funeral.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (10 Sep 2022)

SeaKingTacco said:


> That one caught me by surprise yesterday, too, Edward when I read that the flags come up briefly to full mast as the new Monarch Ascends and they all go back down again until the funeral.


Since this has not happened in my life time, I guess we are all rusty on the procedures.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (10 Sep 2022)

SeaKingTacco said:


> That one caught me by surprise yesterday, too, Edward when I read that the flags come up briefly to full mast as the new Monarch *Ascends* and they all go back down again until the funeral.



Pedantic interruptus.

While our late Sovereign Lady of happy Memory may have ascended as would be expected of her religious beliefs and years of devoted service as Defender Of The Faith, the term used to describe the event of a Sovereign succeeding to the throne is "*accession*".









						Accession
					

Accession describes the event of a new Sovereign taking the throne upon the death of the previous King or Queen. A new Sovereign succeeds to the throne as soon as his or her predecessor dies and is proclaimed as soon as possible at an Accession Council in St James's Palace.




					www.royal.uk
				





But yes, we can expect more archaic syntax and ritual to accompany the accession and eventual coronation.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (10 Sep 2022)

Blackadder1916 said:


> Pedantic interruptus.
> 
> While our late Sovereign Lady of happy Memory may have ascended as would be expected of her religious beliefs and years of devoted service as Defender Of The Faith, the term used to describe the event of a Sovereign succeeding to the throne is "*accession*".
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (11 Sep 2022)

While I subscribe to the principles of ABC (writing/communication) and KISS (everything), I do realize that ceremony does have a place; some of it is for entertainment, some to placate traditionalists, and some because it fulfills a legal requirement.  So over the past couple of days I've paid attention to and much noticed the differences (_understandable differences?_) in the accession proclamations made in the different realms.  As there was previous brief comment about Canada's protocol (or lack thereof) in the matter, I thought a comparison of the public ceremonies would be useful (okay, if not useful, at least entertaining, or providing grist to the complaint mill).

In London (click to watch on YouTube)




(there were also gun salutes in London)

Australia





New Zealand





And Canada





Well, that last one was a minimalist approach.


----------



## FSTO (11 Sep 2022)

MSNBC On-Air Feud Regarding The Queen's Legacy Gets Uncomfortable Really Fast
		

Two words to American commentators regarding the legacy of the British Monarchy.

"Manifest Destiny"

Your nation has nothing to be proud of regarding colonial legacies, slavery and genocide - re: Native Americans, West African Slave Trade, the Philippines and Central America.


----------



## mariomike (11 Sep 2022)

Be nice if this thread stays politics-free. At least until after her funeral.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (11 Sep 2022)

FSTO said:


> MSNBC On-Air Feud Regarding The Queen's Legacy Gets Uncomfortable Really Fast
> 
> 
> Two words to American commentators regarding the legacy of the British Monarchy.
> ...


Queen Elizabeth literally lead the de-colonization of Africa. She was the driving force behind anti-apartheid.

Her record is one to be proud of.


----------



## RangerRay (11 Sep 2022)

The Aussie one was pretty good. Good public turnout for an island full of republican convicts.


----------



## Kilted (12 Sep 2022)

FSTO said:


> MSNBC On-Air Feud Regarding The Queen's Legacy Gets Uncomfortable Really Fast
> 
> 
> Two words to American commentators regarding the legacy of the British Monarchy.
> ...


Not to be political, but these are the woke types who will find a way to spin anything.  This is kind of sad, considering that they are talking about one of the greatest people of the 20th, and likey 21st century.  I would put her in a small group of people including Winston Churchill, Billy Graham, Martin Luther King, and a few others.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (12 Sep 2022)

Kilted said:


> Not to be political, but these are the woke types who will find a way to spin anything.  This is kind of sad, considering that they are talking about one of the greatest people of the 20th, and likey 21st century.  I would put her in a small group of people including Winston Churchill, Billy Graham, Martin Luther King, and a few others.


I won't discount their positions, as even HM the King has said there is still a lot to be done to heal the wounds of Colonialism. It's a discussion that needs to be had.

That said:

Her Late Majesty took the throne when the Empire was heaving its last breath. She did more to move the Empire to the Commonwealth with more poise and grace than any of her Prime Ministers. She wielded zero political power in those areas and was still greeted with praise when visiting her former realms.

These folks have an Axe to grind with their governments that have the power to resolve certain issues that are not resolved locally. 

For the most part, now is not the time. Her Late Majesty isn't yet buried and there are millions of folks around the Commonwealth that are grieving a life well lived in someone who gained the World's respect in over 70 years of service. Have some decorum and respect.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Sep 2022)

Booter said:


> We ve been sent mourning ribbons as is our new custom- it’s a pin on the uniform rather than a band per say. With instructions on timeline-when it comes down etc


Is it possible to send those instructions to me. We plan on giving our Cadets mourning ribbons in the shape of a loop to wear for Tuesday night. Officers wear mourning bands.


----------



## kratz (12 Sep 2022)

Heritage Canada has released a tasteful Commemorative card and a Commemorative portrait,
"in memory of Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II, Queen of Canada."

These PDFs are free for you to download.


----------



## dapaterson (12 Sep 2022)

When King Charles meets John Williams.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569310683140964358


----------



## Blackadder1916 (12 Sep 2022)

kratz said:


> Heritage Canada has released a tasteful Commemorative card and a Commemorative portrait,
> "in memory of Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II, Queen of Canada."
> 
> These PDFs are free for you to download.



Who is that old lady in the portrait?

I beg her late Majesty's forgiveness for being cheeky, but even as she aged she was always a very handsome woman.

When looking at the portrait, I couldn't help but notice that the photo credit is given as "PHOTO: CHRIS JACKSON/GETTY IMAGES".  My assumption, therefore, would be that Heritage Canada has licensed the image from Getty Images and even if only a nominal amount has paid them a fee.  That both surprises and annoys me, as I assumed that there would be official portraits of The Queen already in right of the Canadian Crown such as the one available for download from Heritage Canada that is credited as "OFFICIAL CANADIAN PORTRAIT 2019 | ©ALL RIGHTS RESERVED".
Download Royal Portraits - Canada.ca  Surprise, surprise!  It's the same.


----------



## lenaitch (12 Sep 2022)

RangerRay said:


> The Aussie one was pretty good. Good public turnout for an island full of republican convicts.


I do like the Aussie Army dress uniform.


----------



## Remius (12 Sep 2022)

Blackadder1916 said:


> Who is that old lady in the portrait?
> 
> I beg her late Majesty's forgiveness for being cheeky, but even as she aged she was always a very handsome woman.
> 
> ...


Not sure how it works but Chris Jackson working for getty images could have been contracted to produce the photo.









						About - Chris Jackson Photographer
					

Chris Jackson Photographer




					christopher-jackson.format.com
				




Seems like he was a royal photographer under contract hired to take and produce the pic?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (12 Sep 2022)

lenaitch said:


> I do like the Aussie Army dress uniform.



Supplied by a subsidiary of Logistik Unicorp (they've had a contract for years with Australia and now with NZ).  But I liked the Aussie Federation Guard (their ceremonial unit) using FNs (L1A1s) for drill.  

But for fancy uniform accessories, the cloak worn by the NZ Chief of Defence Force takes first prize.


----------



## Remius (13 Sep 2022)

Canada announces a holiday to mark Queen Elizabeth’s death. Here’s who gets it - National | Globalnews.ca
					

"Declaring an opportunity for Canadians to mourn on Monday is important," said Prime Minister Justin Trudeau on Tuesday about the holiday marking Queen Elizabeth's death.




					globalnews.ca
				




National holiday on the 19th


----------



## lenaitch (13 Sep 2022)

Blackadder1916 said:


> Supplied by a subsidiary of Logistik Unicorp (they've had a contract for years with Australia and now with NZ).  But I liked the Aussie Federation Guard (their ceremonial unit) using FNs (L1A1s) for drill.
> 
> But for fancy uniform accessories, the cloak worn by the NZ Chief of Defence Force takes first prize.
> 
> View attachment 73504


Him and the guy on the right.  I just assumed it was some kind of cultural acknowledgement.

I'm still a sucker for khaki and oxblood leather.


----------



## Remius (13 Sep 2022)

Blackadder1916 said:


> Supplied by a subsidiary of Logistik Unicorp (they've had a contract for years with Australia and now with NZ).  But I liked the Aussie Federation Guard (their ceremonial unit) using FNs (L1A1s) for drill.
> 
> But for fancy uniform accessories, the cloak worn by the NZ Chief of Defence Force takes first prize.
> 
> View attachment 73504


If you are airforce go full airforce.  Feathers and all .


----------



## Remius (13 Sep 2022)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/ontario-no-holiday-for-queens-death-1.6581609
		


Same as Quebec.


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Sep 2022)

Remius said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/ontario-no-holiday-for-queens-death-1.6581609
> 
> 
> 
> Same as Quebec.


Good ol' Quebec, never miss an opportunity to be a contentious cunt.


----------



## ModlrMike (13 Sep 2022)

Text of a message I sent to my sailors. I'm not much of a wordsmith, but I think I did OK.
________________________

Good day Shipmates,

By now you should have learned of the passing of Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth the Second, and the Accession of King Charles the Third.

As expected, there are certain procedures to be followed, and many changes to be made.

Before I say a few words with respect to Her Majesty, I would start with some of the direction we have received thus far.

Most importantly, there is an information embargo. This means that there will be no social media posting by CF elements or organizations. If you are approached for a statement by someone who identifies as press, you are required to direct their inquiries to the Public Affairs Officer.

While individuals may post their own social media, it is recommended that they stick to subjects in which they are experts, and that they do not make a connection between their personal views and official policy or statements given by the government or CF. While you are not being told what to say or what not to say specifically, I would ask that you take a moment to consider what you have written prior to making the post.

The Canadian Forces is in a period of official mourning. This will last at least until the funeral of Her Majesty on September 19th. I expect there will be more instruction to follow on this subject. Social events are cancelled, but regular operations continue. At this point in time PS 22 is still happening as planned.

There will be some changes inherent in having a new Commander in Chief. The most immediate change for us, is that we are now His Majesty's Canadian Ship Chippawa. There may be changes with respect to badges and insignia, but these changes will be directed from headquarters. I would ask that you not pay attention to any gossip you hear on this front.

There's not a single person currently in uniform in Canada or in the Commonwealth who did not enrol during Her Majesty's reign. Her Majesty was a constant for us not only in our service lives but in our personal lives. She was the longest reigning British monarch, and the last head of state to have served during the second World War.

On her 21st birthday in 1947, then Princess Elizabeth, went on the radio and made a promise to Britain and its Commonwealth Nations: she pledged that “my whole life, whether it be short or long, will be devoted to your service.” Five years later she was called upon to fulfill that promise. Over 70 years she never wavered. She displayed in equal measure grace, wisdom, and humility.

In his first address to the public, King Charles stated “Queen Elizabeth's life was well lived, a promise with destiny kept, and she is mourned most deeply in her passing. That promise of lifelong service, I renew to you all today.”

Fair winds and following seas Your Majesty, and long live the King.


----------



## dimsum (13 Sep 2022)

Remius said:


> If you are airforce go full airforce.  Feathers and all .


Senior leaders in the NZ military wear the Maori cloaks with ceremonial dress.  It's pretty awesome and a great nod to their Indigenous peoples.  

I'm personally not a fan of the Aussie Army uniform - aside from the slouch hat, it's too...uh...drab.


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Sep 2022)

ModlrMike said:


> Text of a message I sent to my sailors. I'm not much of a wordsmith, but I think I did OK.
> ________________________
> 
> Good day Shipmates,
> ...



Day-um


----------



## RangerRay (13 Sep 2022)

Remius said:


> Canada announces a holiday to mark Queen Elizabeth’s death. Here’s who gets it - National | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> "Declaring an opportunity for Canadians to mourn on Monday is important," said Prime Minister Justin Trudeau on Tuesday about the holiday marking Queen Elizabeth's death.
> ...


Looks like my Province is saying “No day off for you, but please take a moment from your busy day at work to think about Her Majesty’s life and service”.  So much for getting time off to, I don’t know, watch the funeral or attend a service…

Wankers.


----------



## Remius (13 Sep 2022)

RangerRay said:


> Looks like my Province is saying “No day off for you, but please take a moment from your busy day at work to think about Her Majesty’s life and service”.  So much for getting time off to, I don’t know, watch the funeral or attend a service…
> 
> Wankers.


Ontario
Quebec
Sask
Manitoba 

All opting out of a national holiday.

Not sure about Alberta yet.


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Sep 2022)

RangerRay said:


> Looks like my Province is saying “No day off for you, but please take a moment from your busy day at work to think about Her Majesty’s life and service”.  So much for getting time off to, I don’t know, watch the funeral or attend a service…
> 
> Wankers.



Unlike National Surfing Day The National Day for Truth and Reconciliation it's a one time thing, so I don't see the big deal....


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Sep 2022)

Some shots of Charles visiting 1 PARA in Arctic Norway in the winter of 1985. Wasn’t shy about seeking out the troops for a chin wag, wherever they happened to be serving at the time.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (14 Sep 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Some shots of Charles visiting 1 PARA in Arctic Norway in the winter of 1985. Wasn’t shy about seeking out the troops for a chin wag, wherever they happened to be serving at the time.


Apparently, when appointed Colonel in Chief, he requested to do P Coy as a regular candidate. No special treatment. He said he wouldn't be able to wear a maroon Beret and be able to look a fellow Para in the face.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Sep 2022)

Remius said:


> Ontario
> Quebec
> Sask
> Manitoba
> ...


Manitoba can't afford it. Period.


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## OldSolduer (14 Sep 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> View attachment 73542


I watched a bit of the procession earlier. I do love the way the Brits do things ceremonial. Pomp with a bit of swagger mixed in. Well done to all the Brits who were in this.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (14 Sep 2022)

I am always impressed when I see army drill done well, maybe because I know how badly I sucked at it.  Watching the troops carrying that casket and keep in step, knowing the world was watching is stressful enough, but the added weight of the lead and English Oak. A job well done and well deserved beer at the end of the day i hope.


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Sep 2022)

Elizabeth II never laid down the heavy weight of the crown​Britain’s longest-serving monarch died on September 8th, aged 96​

Sep 8th 2022

 For the millions who watched on June 2nd 1953—for it was the first time in history that a British coronation had been televised—the most moving part of the ceremony came near the end. It was then that the imperial state crown, encrusted with 2,868 diamonds and weighing more than a kilogram, was placed on the pretty, dark and fragile head of Elizabeth Windsor, proclaiming her, in the eyes of all, Queen Elizabeth II.

For her, though, according to the few people who knew her well, the most charged part of the service had come earlier, in the only part which was not shown. Then, like monarchs before her back to medieval times, she had stripped to a shift behind screens and been anointed with holy oil: a sign that her election came not just from good Hanoverian blood, but from God. It was a reminder that kingship was a holy and permanent duty. And she never forgot it.

 Tirelessly, the small and somewhat dumpy figure, with a large handbag and a taste for pastel coats, travelled the country and overseas. She was the target of much gentle mockery for her social chat (“Have you come far?”), her sempiternal gloves and hats and her high, clipped diction, all from another age. With that ribbing went an instinct to protect her, though it was clear, from the level stare and the flashes of dry wit in her speeches, that this was quite unnecessary, thank you. Outrage swept the British press when heedless foreign leaders touched her, Michelle Obama even stroking her back, but she would calmly ignore it. As a result of thousands of little human interactions—posies received, tribal dances watched, buildings opened, ships launched, waves bestowed—the institution of the monarchy burrowed deeper into public affection, at home and in the Commonwealth, in a way that was surprising in the 20th century.

The woman behind it all was revealed only occasionally. There had surely been a much more carefree and relaxed Elizabeth, before in 1936 her father suddenly became king and before, on that sombre February morning in 1952, she had learned that she was now queen. And yet, on second thoughts, perhaps there had never been. Even as a child she had a dutiful look, the responsible elder daughter tending her garden or keeping her fun-loving sister in check. In the war, as a very young woman, she served in the women’s ATS and drove trucks; uniform suited her. The wedding gown for her long and happy marriage to Prince Philip of Greece in 1947 was made by saving up donated clothing coupons. Not long into her reign she sent, on request, a handwritten recipe for buttermilk drop-scones to President Eisenhower. She could just about be imagined actually donning an apron and making them.

Philip’s outspokenness in public suggested that she, too, probably had a merry and waspish tongue in private and some choice political opinions. She did not, of course, express them. Her 15 serving prime ministers, having negotiated the snappish and essential corgis, were all received with equanimity. She was said to have rather liked the dourly humorous Labour leader, Harold Wilson, and, despite several plays claiming the contrary, Margaret Thatcher also. Truly, no one outside her circle knew. The closest she ventured to a political statement came over Scottish independence in 2014, which would have split away the part of the kingdom she seemed, from her summers at Balmoral, to love best; on her way into church there, she warned her northern subjects to be careful.

An explicit admission of sadness came in 1992, when Charles and Diana separated and Windsor Castle, her favourite, was badly damaged by fire: she called it her _annus horribilis_. An equally trying year was 2019, when a transatlantic sex scandal troubled Prince Andrew and she herself was drawn into the interminable Brexit saga by being advised to approve Boris Johnson’s prorogation of Parliament, an action later ruled illegal. She said nothing, but was widely assumed to be furious that the Crown had been dragged into politics. For decades, until that point, she had kept a studied, necessary detachment, participating only to read, with as little expression as possible, the list of proposed new legislation at each state opening of “my” Parliament.

Instead of deploying any actual power, her role was increasingly to hearten her people. When covid-19 came she encouraged the nation by channelling Vera Lynn, a favourite songster of the second world war; and when Philip, her “strength and stay”, died the next year, she continued her royal duties with barely a break. Not for her a black-veiled internal exile in the style of her great predecessor, Victoria. She had covid-weary subjects to think of.

For relaxation, from the beginning, there were always the races. Her most unaffected joy burst out there whenever her horse won. Horseflesh was her great love; books on horses were said to make up most of her reading, and she was regularly photographed at her country castles riding alone, save for a distantly following security man, in headscarf and Barbour in the rain.

To go on for so long, especially when the heir apparent was ageing fast himself, sometimes seemed curmudgeonly. Increasingly, though, it also looked like an exercise in shrewd management. To be head of “The Firm” would not, perhaps, suit Charles, with his dreamy and alternative ways; it might be safer in other hands. The very notion of the monarchy as a family business, assessing profit and loss and ceaselessly nurturing the brand, would have been unthinkable in other ages. Not so in hers.

This was not all, however. In her last years, especially, her face expressed a determination to continue simply because she had promised before God never to do otherwise. Before her coronation, she got used to the weight of the crown by wearing it at breakfast; in a sense, she never again took it off. On that day in 1953 she was vested with a sacred duty to hold together a country which, in the ensuing decades, became more diverse, fissiparous, irreverent and distracted than it had ever been before. And so she did. ■

Elizabeth II never laid down the heavy weight of the crown


----------



## lenaitch (14 Sep 2022)

In my mind, the British are the masters of ceremony, both military and civil.  Serious but not maudlin; professional but not cocky or arrogant.  So many of their processes are informed by centuries of history.  The one aspect that I noted today was the changing of the vigil at Westminster Hall.  No loud commands to detract from the setting, just a pair of loud 'knocks' (something on something) by the guard command on the balcony.  No doubt this has been rehearsed a number of times, particularly by the Household Division, but it's different when it comes to the real thing.


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Sep 2022)

Meanwhile: Rangers fans...


----------



## RangerRay (14 Sep 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Meanwhile: Rangers fans...
> 
> View attachment 73546


Hopefully they weren’t playing Celtic…


----------



## ModlrMike (15 Sep 2022)

Found out today that Shared Health has designated Sep 19 as a working holiday, so time-and-a-half, and a banked day for me. Also received an invitation courtesy of the LG to attend the memorial service that evening. Gonna be a busy day.


----------



## RangerRay (15 Sep 2022)

Our office is closed but we’re still expected to show up for work.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Sep 2022)

RangerRay said:


> Our office is closed but we’re still expected to show up for work.



That makes perfect sense. 🤣


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Sep 2022)

Quite the guest list...

Victoria and George Cross heroes honoured with Queen funeral invites: Iraq war veteran who saved his platoon in rocket fire, RAF ace who sunk Nazi U-boat and retired cop who protected Princess Anne from kidnap​
*All living holders of the Victoria Cross and George Cross will be invited to the Queen's funeral*
*Recipients of the VC include an RAF ace who sunk a German U-boat and Iraq War veterans *
*GC holders including ex-police officer who saved Princess Anne from her would-be kidnapper*
*They will join royals and world leaders including US President Joe Biden at Westminster Abbey  *
*Russia, Syria, Venezuela and Afghanistan have not been invited to the state funeral *











						Military heroes are invited to Queen's funeral
					

British military heroes who hold the Victoria Cross - including an RAF ace who sunk a German U-boat then landed his damaged plane while wounded - will be invited to the Queen's funeral on Monday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Blackadder1916 (15 Sep 2022)

And the official Canadian participation










						Prime Minister announces Canadian delegation to the State Funeral of Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II
					

The Prime Minister, Justin Trudeau, today announced that he and Their Excellencies the Right Honourable Mary Simon, Governor General of Canada, and Mr. Whit Fraser will travel to the United Kingdom on September 16, 2022, to attend the State Funeral of Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II, which will...




					pm.gc.ca
				



Prime Minister announces Canadian delegation to the State Funeral of Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II​September 15, 2022
Ottawa, Ontario

The Prime Minister, Justin Trudeau, today announced that he and Their Excellencies the Right Honourable Mary Simon, Governor General of Canada, and Mr. Whit Fraser will travel to the United Kingdom on September 16, 2022, to attend the State Funeral of Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II, which will take place in London on September 19, 2022. Prime Minister Trudeau will be accompanied by Sophie Grégoire Trudeau.

Canada will also be represented by former governors general the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean and the Right Honourable David Johnston, as well as former prime ministers the Right Honourable Kim Campbell, the Right Honourable Jean Chrétien, the Right Honourable Paul Martin, and the Right Honourable Stephen Harper. They will be joined by Assembly of First Nations National Chief RoseAnne Archibald, President of Inuit Tapiriit Kanatami Natan Obed, and President of the Métis National Council Cassidy Caron, as well as the Clerk of the Privy Council and Secretary to the Cabinet and former High Commissioner for Canada in the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland, Janice Charette, and current High Commissioner for Canada to the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland, the Honourable Ralph Goodale.

Members of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police and representatives of regiments of the Canadian Armed Forces will join uniformed personnel from other Commonwealth countries for the service on September 19.

In addition, the Canadian delegation will include members of the Order of Canada Mark Tewksbury, Gregory Charles, and Sandra Oh and Cross of Valour recipient Leslie Arthur Palmer. They will participate in a procession of recipients of national honours as part of the service.

The day of Her Late Majesty’s State Funeral in the United Kingdom will be marked in Canada with a National Day of Mourning and a national commemorative ceremony held at Christ Church Cathedral, the Anglican cathedral in Ottawa. The ceremony will be attended by former prime ministers the Right Honourable Brian Mulroney and the Right Honourable Joe Clark, and all Members of Parliament have been invited. The ceremony will be broadcast live for everyone to watch.

Members of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police as well as the following regiments of the Canadian Armed Forces will participate in the service:

The Royal Regiment of Canadian Artillery
The Corps of Royal Canadian Engineers
The Governor General’s Horse Guards
The King’s Own Calgary Regiment
Royal 22e Régiment
Governor General’s Foot Guards
The Canadian Grenadier Guards
The Stormont, Dundas and Glengarry Highlanders
Le Régiment de la Chaudière
The Royal New Brunswick Regiment
The North Shore (New Brunswick) Regiment
48th Highlanders of Canada
The Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders of Canada
The Calgary Highlanders
Canadian Armed Forces Legal Branch
Air Reserve


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Sep 2022)

Blackadder1916 said:


> And the official Canadian participation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reg F be like


----------



## SeaKingTacco (15 Sep 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Reg F be like


What? The Artillery and Engineers are there.

Not enough for them?


----------



## dapaterson (15 Sep 2022)

And VanDoos and Legal.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (15 Sep 2022)

dapaterson said:


> And VanDoos and Legal.


Come on. Neither of them are really in the military…


----------



## dapaterson (16 Sep 2022)

The Air Force is the next best thing to being in the military.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (16 Sep 2022)

SeaKingTacco said:


> What? The Artillery and Engineers are there.
> 
> Not enough for them?





dapaterson said:


> And VanDoos and Legal.



Compare Her Majesty's Canadian Colonelcies-in-Chief to the list.  . . .  And Captain-Generalcy, for the pedantic.


----------



## Kilted (16 Sep 2022)

Blackadder1916 said:


> And the official Canadian participation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is every regiment not represented by at least one member?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (16 Sep 2022)

Kilted said:


> Why is every regiment not represented by at least *one member*?



Is that the total parade state for some regiments?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (16 Sep 2022)

Kilted said:


> Why is every regiment not represented by at least one member?



According to reporting on CBC, the Canadian military participation will be 100 pers total, 30 each from Army, Navy and Air Force plus 10 from CANSOF.  The RCMP will provide a mounted element.


----------



## dimsum (16 Sep 2022)

Blackadder1916 said:


> Is that the total parade state for some regiments?


----------



## FSTO (16 Sep 2022)

Blackadder1916 said:


> According to reporting on CBC, the Canadian military participation will be 100 pers total, 30 each from Army, Navy and Air Force plus 10 from CANSOF.  The RCMP will provide a mounted element.


I think that’s for the parade here in Ottawa. I’m likely wrong though.


----------



## Halifax Tar (16 Sep 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Reg F be like



Id say its more like


----------



## Halifax Tar (16 Sep 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Quite the guest list...
> 
> Victoria and George Cross heroes honoured with Queen funeral invites: Iraq war veteran who saved his platoon in rocket fire, RAF ace who sunk Nazi U-boat and retired cop who protected Princess Anne from kidnap​
> *All living holders of the Victoria Cross and George Cross will be invited to the Queen's funeral*
> ...



In that article check out Keith Payne.

I count 22 medals.  That man shouldn't be paying taxes.  Id say he has done his bit.


----------



## Kilted (16 Sep 2022)

Blackadder1916 said:


> Is that the total parade state for some regiments?


I hear that 3 RCR is pretty close to that at this point.


----------



## Remius (16 Sep 2022)

Kilted said:


> Why is every regiment not represented by at least one member?


I am guessing that the Queen is the Colonel in Chief of those regiments.


----------



## Halifax Tar (16 Sep 2022)

Remius said:


> I am guessing that the Queen is the Colonel in Chief of those regiments.



No RCN presence.  That will ruffle some feathers from RCN retired and senile FB rant club.


----------



## Weinie (16 Sep 2022)

Halifax Tar said:


> In that article check out Keith Payne.
> 
> I count 22 medals.  That man shouldn't be paying taxes.  Id say he has done his bit.


Keith Payne sold his original medals to the Aussie War Museum. His reasoning was that he couldn't split his VC amongst his 4 children, so he did the next best thing. If you have a chance, look him up on Google. One of the last living legends from Vietnam.


----------



## Good2Golf (16 Sep 2022)

Halifax Tar said:


> No RCN presence.  That will ruffle some feathers from RCN retired and senile FB rant club.


RCN was heavily rep’d at Prince Philip’s funeral.


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Sep 2022)

Remius said:


> I am guessing that the Queen is the Colonel in Chief of those regiments.


I would dare say you are correct


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Sep 2022)

Damned dusty in here all of a sudden....


----------



## Blackadder1916 (16 Sep 2022)

Parade practice.









						Prince and Princess of Wales meet with Commonwealth troops at Pirbright
					

Commonwealth troops will play a role in the state funeral alongside the British Forces, paying their respects to the Queen.




					www.forces.net
				





> . . . There are 28 members of the Australian Defence Force supporting the state funeral.
> 
> . . . Sixty-four members of the Canadian Armed Forces will also be involved in the funeral.
> The Prince and Princess of Wales were able to meet with troops from the 48th Highlanders of Canada, the Governor General's Foot Guard, the Régiment de la Chaudière, and the Canadian Armed Forces Legal Branch.
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570789645222572039


----------



## Blackadder1916 (16 Sep 2022)

Not really sure how to characterize this.  Hope he gets to the front of the queue in time. 










						Jason Kenney waiting 14 hours in line in London to pay respects to the Queen
					

The premier said he was doing briefings and work calls from the line and he would be back in Edmonton on Monday




					calgaryherald.com
				



Jason Kenney waiting 14 hours in line in London to pay respects to the Queen​The premier said he was doing briefings and work calls from the line and he would be back in Edmonton on Monday

Premier Jason Kenney tweeted Friday he has flown to London to pay his respects to Queen Elizabeth II.

Kenney shared two photos on social media showing he would be spending at least 14 hours in line to view the late monarch’s coffin.

“I’m in London (entirely at personal expense) to pay respects to Her late Majesty the Queen at the lying in state on behalf of Alberta,” tweeted Kenney. “There’s a profound sense of shared grief and affection for (her majesty) in this huge, diverse gathering of people from around the world.”

Kenney said he was doing briefings and work calls from the line. Kenney’s office confirmed he was in line without any staff.

Reached by phone Friday afternoon while he was in line, Kenney said he expected to reach the front of the queue around 8 a.m. London time.

He said when he was 14, he woke up in the early hours of the morning during a trip to Victoria to make sure he had a spot to see the Queen and Prince Philip. After that, he had promised himself he would be in attendance for the Queen’s funeral.

“I don’t apologize for having been an avid monarchist my whole life and admirer of the Queen,” said Kenney. “I thought it was especially important in my role to represent Alberta, at pure personal expense, and it’s just a very quick 36-hour trip, but for me, it was just necessary. I mean, this is a woman who gave her life in service, in part to Canada. And the least I can do is stand in a queue for 15 hours to say thank you.”

Kenney said the mood in line was “convivial” but was not a festival. He said there was a shared sense of grief but there was also a shared sense of solidarity.

“There’s also friendships being made and people from all around the world who are connecting, sharing stories, and all here for a common purpose making a personal sacrifice,” said Kenney.

The line, being dubbed “The Queue”, has been described as being several kilometres long and was temporarily closed early Friday Morning when it hit capacity. It reopened later in the day. An update from the Department for Digital, Cultural, Media and Sport posted online around noon MST said the current wait was 22 hours. The line at that time ended at Southwark Park, about seven kilometres from the head of the line at Westminster Abbey.

The department has set up a live tracker of the queue that can be viewed on YouTube.

Kenney said he had chaired a cabinet meeting during which ministers officially acknowledged the accession of King Charles before recognizing the Queen’s passing in the legislature. Then, he got on a flight to be in London.

During the special sitting in the legislature, Kenney made an address honouring Queen Elizabeth, who died on Sept. 8 after ruling as Canada’s head of state for over 70 years.

“While her portrait gazes over our proceedings today, as it has done for decades in this place, it is difficult to conjure the words adequately to express the grief that so many of us suffer at her loss,” said Kenney in the legislature. “I must say very personally that her death has hit me harder than I expected. As though I’ve lost a grandmother or a longtime friend.”

Prime Minister Justin Trudeau announced earlier this week that Monday, the day of the Queen’s funeral, will be a national day of mourning and the federal public service would have a holiday to mark the occasion. Alberta’s provincial government announced it would be hosting a day of mourning but that the day would not be recognized as an official statutory holiday.

Employers and schools in Alberta were encouraged to provide opportunities for employees and students to attend the ceremony in Edmonton or to mark the day on their own.

Kenney said there will be an official memorial service on the steps of Alberta’s legislature and that he plans to be there as long as travel logistics work out as planned.


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Sep 2022)

Blackadder1916 said:


> Parade practice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got people I know in South Africa who are sending emails to me asking about the Canadian troops they've seen on TV. 

I've been sending them back information on the SD&Gs, GGFGs and CGGs...

They're even more fascinated when I explain that they're mostly reservists


----------



## dimsum (16 Sep 2022)

RCMP to lead Queen's coffin procession through London during state funeral
					

Following behind will be detachments from the Armed Forces of the Commonwealth, thought to include troops from Canada, New Zealand and Australia




					nationalpost.com
				




Anyone know why the RCMP is leading the procession, besides "horses"?  I would have thought one of the Household Division cavalry units would do that.


----------



## RedFive (16 Sep 2022)

dimsum said:


> RCMP to lead Queen's coffin procession through London during state funeral
> 
> 
> Following behind will be detachments from the Armed Forces of the Commonwealth, thought to include troops from Canada, New Zealand and Australia
> ...


The article touches on the close relationship between Her Majesty and the RCMP. Perhaps she specifically requested it? I don't actually know but that would be an amazing honour for those members of the Musical Ride who were chosen to represent us.


----------



## Remius (16 Sep 2022)

It could be she requested it.

It also sends a strong signal about the commonwealth and the monarchy.


----------



## Good2Golf (16 Sep 2022)

here’s why…






						The Queen’s favourite horse was Canadian. Here’s why the ‘special’ bond endures - National | Globalnews.ca
					

The RCMP riding master says the members of the Musical Ride hold a very 'personal' bond with the Queen as she celebrates her Platinum Jubilee with a Horse Guard Parade.




					globalnews.ca


----------



## RedFive (16 Sep 2022)

Good2Golf said:


> here’s why…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure the story of Burmese alone was enough to get the RCMP front and centre, I suspect there's a long line of orders of precedence etc that would have needed to be sorted out, and many layers off protocol to do so. If the RCMP landed at the front, I can't imagine it was for any other reason than she personally requested it.


----------



## Good2Golf (16 Sep 2022)

I don’t think her personal request (I agree with you, most likely) and her affinity for Burmese over the years are separated as easily as saying ‘there has to be more.’   Does there?  She loved horses even more than Corgis…and people.  I find it easy to believe.


----------



## RedFive (16 Sep 2022)

Good2Golf said:


> I don’t think her personal request (I agree with you, most likely) and her affinity for Burmese over the years are separated as easily as saying ‘there has to be more.’   Does there?  She loved horses even more than Corgis…and people.  I find it easy to believe.


I suppose not. It is her funeral after all, and she was the Queen.


----------



## dimsum (17 Sep 2022)

Good2Golf said:


> I don’t think her personal request (I agree with you, most likely) and her affinity for Burmese over the years are separated as easily as saying ‘there has to be more.’   Does there?  She loved horses even more than Corgis…and people.  I find it easy to believe.


It's not really hard to understand.

As an uncle told me, "a dog is the only one who always gets excited when you come home".


----------



## daftandbarmy (17 Sep 2022)

Man down...

BBC suspends live footage of Westminster Hall after royal guard collapses next to Queen’s coffin​The black-clad guard was holding a ceremonial staff as he collapsed and fell to the floor​








						BBC suspends live footage after royal guard collapses next to Queen’s coffin
					

The black-clad guard was holding a ceremonial staff as he collapsed and fell to the floor




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Blackadder1916 (17 Sep 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Man down...
> The black-clad guard was holding a ceremonial staff as he collapsed and fell to the floor​



Details, details . . .

Green clad and holding a bow.









						The Royal Company of Archers
					

The Royal Company of Archers functions as the Sovereign's 'Body Guard in Scotland'. It performs duties at the request of The Queen at any State and ceremonial occasion taking place in Scotland. The Royal Company also provided a guard on vigil during Queen Elizabeth The Queen Mother's...




					www.royal.uk
				





> Members of the Royal Company of Archers wear a distinctive uniform. It features a dark green tunic with black facings, dark green trousers with black and crimson stripe, and a Balmoral bonnet with the Royal Company's badge and an eagle feather.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570355583462809600
Standing guard for Her Majesty has been hard on the old boys.  Another one fainted in Edinburgh.









						Edinburgh Royal Archer faints while standing in sun as Queen's coffin leaves city
					

The group of Archers had been waiting to greet the coffin in a usual formality until one member of the group took a dizzy turn and was ushered away by two fellow members, before being seen looking pale and exhausted afterwards




					www.edinburghlive.co.uk


----------



## daftandbarmy (17 Sep 2022)

Meanwhile, the Met make a nice catch. Look at that Copper's reflexes! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571183903821672449


----------



## Remius (17 Sep 2022)

Crazies going to come out if they can…


----------



## Blackadder1916 (17 Sep 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Meanwhile, the Met make a nice catch. Look at that Copper's reflexes!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571183903821672449



I haven't been able to find it on-line but there was an earlier video of that skater whipping past police officers manning the barrier on the cross street and turning the corner out of view, a short wait and then him being bundled back under control.  Not all the officers had quick reflexes that night.


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Sep 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Meanwhile, the Met make a nice catch. Look at that Copper's reflexes!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571183903821672449


Stupid git.....


----------



## lenaitch (18 Sep 2022)

In a totally off-topic and only slightly related note:









						Wild Wild West? Mounted police chase robbery suspects down busy Ontario road (VIDEO) | News
					

It was a scene straight out of Wild Wild West in Etobicoke today as three mounted police officers chased after three robbery suspects.




					dailyhive.com


----------



## Yrys (18 Sep 2022)

'You just get on with it', Queen told Jacinda Ardern about life as new mother


----------



## Blackadder1916 (18 Sep 2022)

Yrys said:


> 'You just get on with it', Queen told Jacinda Ardern about life as new mother



It's interesting how the focus and attention (clickbait) of the same news piece (_whether presented by video or text, it's the same interview_) can change significantly by the use of a different headline.

I had earlier watched PM Ardern's interview on the BBC's YouTube feed.  There, they titled it "*New Zealand PM Jacinda Ardern says country will become republic ‘in her lifetime’ - BBC News*".  While that response was only a small portion of Ardern's comments, taken along with comments about the historically poor treatment of NZ's indigenous population by the Crown (government), it does portend that a move to a NZ republic is something to be taken seriously.

I had been planning on adding the PM's comments to the discussion started in another thread "After Queen Elizabeth II's death, Indigenous Australia can't be expected to shut up."  However, I was waiting (out of respect) till after the late Queen was interred before engaging in discussion about the future of the monarchy in Canada as well as the other Commonwealth realms, and I would suggest that any such discussion should be done in the other threads.


----------



## dapaterson (18 Sep 2022)

Order of service for the State Funeral in London has been made available online.



			https://www.westminster-abbey.org/media/15467/order-of-service-the-state-funeral-of-her-majesty-queen-elizabeth-ii.pdf


----------



## Spencer100 (18 Sep 2022)

I thought I vow to me my country would be in the service.


----------



## lenaitch (18 Sep 2022)

Spencer100 said:


> I thought I vow to me my country would be in the service.


A patriotic hymn and I imagine, being both the Head of State and no doubt involved in the planning, she could have requested it, but as head of the Church of England I assume she/they stuck with whatever is in the Church's hymnal.


----------



## dapaterson (18 Sep 2022)

I'm just upset that the unofficial English National Anthem is being excluded.


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Sep 2022)

lenaitch said:


> A patriotic hymn and I imagine, being both the Head of State and no doubt involved in the planning, she could have requested it, but as head of the Church of England I assume she/they stuck with whatever is in the Church's hymnal.



Well, actually, because she is/was 'Defender of the Faith', I believe she is able to direct what the Church does to a certain extent.


----------



## RedFive (19 Sep 2022)

A bit of an aside to the thread, but our earlier discussion of Her Majesty and the RCMP led me to two articles, depending on how much time and interest you have;

Burmese (Horse) - Wikipedia

RCMP and the Monarchy - RCMP Vets Vancouver


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Sep 2022)

RIP Your Majesty


----------



## Weinie (19 Sep 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> RIP Your Majesty


Well, one lyric in "God save the Queen" worked out. Long to reign over us. RIP your Majesty.


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Sep 2022)

Finally, back to normal...  

Furious Prince Harry 'SNUBBED dinner with King Charles and William at Balmoral after bust-up when monarch banned Meghan from joining grieving royal family at Scottish estate the day The Queen died - causing the duke to miss his flight'​


*Prince Harry refused to have dinner with his father, Charles, and brother, William, on the day Queen died *
*It is claimed he was furious after his wife Meghan was banned from coming to Balmoral by the new King*
*The Duke of Sussex missed his flight to Aberdeen during the ensuing row and he arrived after other royals*
*He was the first member of the Royal Family to leave Balmoral the next day, catching an early morning flight*
*The Queen's funeral: All the latest Royal Family news and coverage*
*








						Harry 'snubbed Charles and William after Meghan BANNED from joining'
					

It's alleged that Charles phoned his youngest son to say it was 'not appropriate' for Meghan to be there and in the ensuing row Prince Harry missed his flight to Scotland.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



*


----------



## OldSolduer (23 Sep 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Finally, back to normal...
> 
> Furious Prince Harry 'SNUBBED dinner with King Charles and William at Balmoral after bust-up when monarch banned Meghan from joining grieving royal family at Scottish estate the day The Queen died - causing the duke to miss his flight'​
> 
> ...


Just a thought but maybe Megan is NOT the angle Oprah et al make her out to be? Maybe just maybe she's a toxic b!tch?


----------



## dapaterson (23 Sep 2022)

If three if your four kids are divorced, one begged his lover to be her tampon, another hit you up for $12m in hush money for his past repeated interactions with a convicted human trafficking pedophile...  I'll suggest that if your grandson and his wife draw healthy boundaries that despite what the gutter press may suggest that he and she are not the problem.


----------



## Weinie (24 Sep 2022)

dapaterson said:


> If three if your four kids are divorced, one begged his lover to be her tampon, another hit you up for $12m in hush money for his past repeated interactions with a convicted human trafficking pedophile...  I'll suggest that if your grandson and his wife draw healthy boundaries that despite what the gutter press may suggest that he and she are not the problem.


Judgie McJudgerson.


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Sep 2022)

dapaterson said:


> If three if your four kids are divorced, one begged his lover to be her tampon, another hit you up for $12m in hush money for his past repeated interactions with a convicted human trafficking pedophile...  I'll suggest that if your grandson and his wife draw healthy boundaries that despite what the gutter press may suggest that he and she are not the problem.


…and after a family spokesperson said The Family had no issue with a BIPOC individual marrying into the family…


----------



## Remius (24 Sep 2022)

I thinks there are likely issues on both sides.

Not sure how they can trust Megan and Harry who seem to have no issues monetizing in public fashion what goes on behind the scenes and using personal internal family strife or issues to do that.

I wouldn’t trust them.


----------



## Spencer100 (25 Sep 2022)

Good2Golf said:


> …and after a family spokesperson said The Family had no issue with a BIPOC individual marrying into the family…


She was BIPOC like for two seconds after they married and moved to Cal.  I wouldn't have even guess it.  It's so.....urgh


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Sep 2022)

Good2Golf said:


> Well, technically it was the drunk Frenchman driver/insecurity guard…


And conspiracy theories are still out there


----------



## daftandbarmy (25 Sep 2022)

Good2Golf said:


> Well, technically it was the drunk Frenchman driver/insecurity guard…



Of course... 

When in doubt, the British blame France


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Sep 2022)

The more I read about the Monarchy and Megal Markle show the farther I hope we move from the crown. 

Markle certainly sounds like she's channeling Julie Payettes style of leadership.

King Charles gives of a really weird vibe. And I don't just mean privileged white male vibe


----------



## Brad Sallows (25 Sep 2022)

Disfunction on the two sides doesn't have to be "either".


----------



## Blackadder1916 (25 Sep 2022)

Perhaps it's time to close the chapter (thread) on Queen Elizabeth and start a new one on King Chuck and how the monarchy will be perceived while he is on the throne.  The results of her parenting aside, she was a remarkable woman of, and for, her time.  I have a feeling that we those who will be around to similarly comment on his reign won't be as complimentary.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (25 Sep 2022)

Blackadder1916 said:


> Perhaps it's time to close the chapter (thread) on Queen Elizabeth and start a new one on King Chuck and how the monarchy will be perceived while he is on the throne.  The results of her parenting aside, she was a remarkable woman of, and for, her time.  I have a feeling that we those who will be around to similarly comment on his reign won't be as complimentary.


Agreed.

Her Late Majesty could control her adult children about as well as she could control the swans in the entirety of England.

Their stupidity was not hers. Time will tell if His Majesty the King will deal with the skeletons in the closet


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Sep 2022)

I agree.  If anyone wishes to start a new thread on the Monarchy, have at 'er.


----------

